# cleaning-canon pixma ip1600



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

i need to clean the internal parts of my printer.i'm technosavy and can do the job myself, thereby saving some bucks.i've all the required tools but not the ' technical manual.it's not available on the canao webpage. can anybody help.
thnx in anticipation


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

You should be able to Google that question!

Bye!


----------

